# Looted DreadKnight



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on everyone, when you first saw the Dreadknight your heads must be going wild with the crazy ideas to loot it.

This was bound to happen.


















Spot the bitz!

Also any ideas to further Orkify the Dreadknight or 'Deffknight' I called it, please let me know.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats an amazing conversion right there, looks like the kit is supposed to be made like that and a darn sight better than what the kit *is* supposed to be used for


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy conoly ITS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Needz Moar Dakka Ya Stupid Grot!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Dis Deffknight needz moar dakka, moar armour on da right...or left...or right...on da arm with da klaw on it! And moar dakka!

Also please forgive by noobiness, but where does this gun come from? It looks sweet.

EDIT: And of course, the way you posed it is awesome, WAY better than the original model. +rep!

Edit(again): Damn, you nearly gain +11 rep per post! I guess this is one of the consequences of awesomeness.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

This is more delicious than the mint Oreo I just nibbled on. Have you and your boyz a fresh batch of rep!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The irony is that it would suit orks soo much better as a concept

Oi boss that gitz got a big walker thing!

great work


----------



## Martini Henrie (Mar 18, 2011)

I have plans to mate a Dread Knight with a Killa Kan to make a mega dred. At least I'm not the only one who sees the Ork potential in the kit k:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic conversion man! I like the kit originally, yeah yeah I am like the only one, but your conversion is ace!


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

B.e.a.u.t.i.f.u.l


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

phenominal :'D

i also like the mega nob in the harness, i see what you did there


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice, obvious bits are, dreadknight of course, defiler arm, gun is defiantly from the shadowsword/stormlord kit, some deff dread bits and various other orky bits.
Id like to see that painted aswell.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers folks.

The color scheme will be Bad Moonz. Can't go wrong with a bright yellow Deffknight charging at the nearest threat. 

Any ideas on the base, It's very large and I was thinking of doing something fancy on it. Not sure what.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

dont know what it look like origanaly but it looks way cool!!!!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This is a thousand times better than having a Grey Knight in a baby harness. I could totally see an Ork rocking an exoskeleton thing for bigger whompin', but it seems silly for the Grey Knights. Cool conversion!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Now i think about it this is a good solution of what my second Dread Mob HQ can be made of........Also +rep for giving me a funny orkish idea! Oh and for this being bad ass.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Mrchaos said:


> Cheers folks.
> 
> The color scheme will be Bad Moonz. Can't go wrong with a bright yellow Deffknight charging at the nearest threat.
> 
> Any ideas on the base, It's very large and I was thinking of doing something fancy on it. Not sure what.


Have parts of a Dreadknight on the base, you know alittle bit of irony.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Have parts of a Dreadknight on the base, you know alittle bit of irony.


Better yet, have the original Dreadknight pilot danging from the back of the Looted Orknite like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

That would be Hilarius, maybe caged up lol and still have parts of the Dreadknight on the base, even more ironic lol.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

There's only one thing this really needs, a grot in a baby harness on the ork's chest . . . and then maybe a snotling on the grot's chest in a smaller harness.

Then its not only an amazing conversion, but jabs even more fun at the Grey Knights Baby-Bjorn the Felhanded.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Mrchaos said:


> Cheers folks.
> 
> The color scheme will be Bad Moonz. Can't go wrong with a bright yellow Deffknight charging at the nearest threat.
> 
> Any ideas on the base, It's very large and I was thinking of doing something fancy on it. Not sure what.


Grots trying not to get splattered by that thing, and hiding every where they can would be nice. I also second the encaged GK pilot k:
Some vehicle/ruin bits never hurt too.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is totally wicked. I knew the dreadknight would be good for conversions but this is outstanding. Reppage


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very badass. I do have to agree on more Dakka though.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

For those that asked for the Grey Knight pilot to be tied up like a sack of potatoes, your wish has been granted.

Oh and I figured out the base setting. The tiny squig is being chased by a hungry grot, but then a giant metallic foot slammed down and squished the poor grot.

The Deffknight proceed to chase after the squig with his trusty machine. 

No ''Slow & Purposeful'' special rule makes the Meganob a very happy Ork.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

that looks bloody awesome!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Damm you Sir! You got there before I did. Oh well serves up inspiration I suppose. Plus rep!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Some modifications on the Deffknight.

The Orks are smart enough to protect their Meganob pilot, unlike the Grey Knight which is now shamefully dishonored dangling behind the Deffknight.

The concept is pretty simple, an iron gob and the metal head as a hatch. When the Meganob goes into combat, the hatch will lower down giving the Deffknight a menacing face.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Great work! Love the pose, and the "head" idea!

If you don't mind, could you compare the deffknight to a normal dreadnaught, and tell me whether it is be doable to place a venerable dread front in stead of the matrix style harness? If you have a normal dread of course. This is for my future(hopefully starting on saturday) project, in which I'll convert the dreadknight. Mainly losing the "baby basket" and replacing it with the front of a venerable dread.

Cheers!


----------



## Azzagorn (Dec 28, 2010)

This is a truely amazing conversion I love it If I was a WD employee I would be worried with you around! :wink:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Dammit, you're going to be the force that pushes me over the edge and into an Orks buying-splurge!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

thats it, I have to make a Crises suit dreadnight now with a Ion cannon arm and probably a massive shield.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love the new modifications! Definitely an awesome piece mate!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ya know that DK would make a good iron warrior greater daemon conversion.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:shok: Pure awesomeness!!!!! I too second the ides of MOAR DAKKA! It would look killer with a ton of rokkits stuck on the arm and off its shoulders. Maybe you could repose it standing ontop of a ruined Imperial superheavy or another dreadknight...........
probably a bit expensive but it's enough to get me drooling - +rep indeed :wink:


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

I am loving this. Great use of the dreadknight. For some reason the ork 'face' sytled cockpit just seems to remind me of gurren laggan, which is always a good thing if you ask me. +rep


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Hehe that ork loooks sooo cute strapped into that thing. It looks even more like a baby strapped into a giant robot, however in this case it looks awesome instead of stupid.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

It is complete in all it's yellowy goodness!

























Orks Orks Orks Orks!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

O my god that is Awesome incarnate. Very bad moons!
reprepreprepreprepreprepreprep


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That is hella awesome dude. +rep for you


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's brilliant!

I think something in the final pose looks a little off . . . maybe that both arms and legs are parallel. Usually when people walk they alternate, the leg moving forward is on the same side of the body as the arm moving backward, and vice versa.

Other than that - I have nothing but praise for the cockpit, the conversion, and the painting.

Excellent!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> That's brilliant!
> 
> I think something in the final pose looks a little off . . . maybe that both arms and legs are parallel. Usually when people walk they alternate, the leg moving forward is on the same side of the body as the arm moving backward, and vice versa.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I need to do more research next time when I attempt a model with poses. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man that is so excellent.. and i was scared the paint would ruin it.. but your a kickass painter also.. 

so jealous and massive props to you my sir. +rep


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice piece of work, conversion looks great paint job finishes it off nicely


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

Great job! It looks kick ass.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

that is beautiful work I love it. 
My wife is gonna beat you though because now my chaosy mind wants do a DK conversion


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

NIce, this is dead orky, i'll take 2 please. 
+rep


----------

